# What kind of fry?



## krittermom (Nov 10, 2010)

Ok, so I found 3 fry yesterday. Problem is, I have both guppies and mollies, so I don't know if they are guppy or molly fry. I'm leaning towards guppy, but, as this my first experiance with fry, I'd appericate some opinions.

I managed to snap a few half way decent pics:


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

They are much to black for guppy fry. I would say molly


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

most def. molly. guppys are pretty much always born a grey see through color while mollies and platties can be born with suprisingly a lot of color. the orange head and black body just screams molly to me.


----------



## krittermom (Nov 10, 2010)

That's excatly why I posted lol. The color confused me. I wasn't expecting molly fry yet for some reason, but I guess one of my girls dropped a few for me. All of them look very pregnant still, so who knows who they belong too.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

thing is they will continue to look pregnant for the simple fact that they are still pregnant. they will start to develop new babies before they give birth to the first ones. ive had mollys drop fully developed fry and semi developed eggs and completely undeveloped eggs all at the same time. i think she had been holding on to them for a while because se dropped not an hour after i brought her home.


----------



## krittermom (Nov 10, 2010)

Ohhhhh, ok! And here I thought I had a very basic knowladge of Molly and Guppy breeding habits. I hadn't come across that info yet. Thanks


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

totally molly fry to big to be guppy and to colorful


----------

